

Non-Developer's iPhone App: From Idea to App Store - iamdann
http://www.iamdann.com/2012/01/27/non-developers-iphone-app-from-idea-to-app-store

======
untog
It's great to see people picking up development, but in all honesty, it does
make me a little sad to see people heading directly to Objective-C. Obviously
I understand the reasons why (an iPhone app is definitely top on the "awesome"
factor right now) but it seems so limiting.

I wish something like Appcelerator was a little better than it is, allowing
people to make native apps across platforms using JavaScript. It's a fantastic
idea, but I'm not a huge fan of the Appcelerator implementation.

~~~
gearoidoc
I think abstract tools like App Titanium are definitely the future too.

I've been coding for about 4 years and struggle to grasp Obj-C.

What do you have against App Titanium as a matter of interest?

~~~
untog
In earlier versions it was just a lack of polish- I looked maybe a year ago,
and their include function required you to use different paths depending on
whether you were on iOS or Android, tableviews had memory leaks- that sort of
thing.

It seems like they have a lot of that sorted now, but after buying Aptana are
now mandating Eclipse as the only environment for developing and debugging
apps, which I find disappointing. And Eclipse isn't exactly newbie-friendly,
either.

~~~
jmonegro
No they don't, you can still use your favorite text editor and use the command
line to build, or use Titanium Developer which still works.

------
gearoidoc
Amazing how a person with no experience in creating apps can design an app and
launch page that looks better than about 50% of the apps out there. Well done!

You should put the price of your app on your app's site by the way - I like to
know the price before going off to the apple store.

~~~
iamdann
Thanks! And I'll take your advice about displaying the price on the landing
page once I get home this evening.

------
ZanderEarth32
Very cool and inspiring story. I am currently neck deep in Python as my first
programming language. It's tough, but I am enjoying the learning process. Good
luck with your app!

~~~
iamdann
Yeah, I've been meaning to learn Python for a while now, and the sudden surge
of posts here about Python have only re-enforced my desire to learn Python.
That's next on the list (with the plans to learn enough to be "dangerous").

